# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Tư vấn mua máy tính để bàn

## nguyenhaiduya

Em tính mua một một cái máy tính để bàn để làm việc và chơi game (chơi cỡ tomb 8) với số tiền là 10 triệu thì nên chọn cấu hình như thế nào vậy, mong các anh hướng dẫn giúp. Cám ơn và chào thân ái.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## aukid412

Chà, 10 triệu lận à, mua được cái máy destop khá ngon đó !
Bạn xem bảng giá một số cty máy tính trên TP, có nhiều linh kiện cho mình lựa chọn. Có thê nua CPU Core2 Dou, RAM 2GB, VGA 256MB (128/256bit), HDD 320GB, DVDRW, LCD 19'/20'...
Chúc may mắn

----------


## nguyendangvan

hiện nay có nhiều loại máy VN chạy rất ổn với giá thành cũng rẽ đó bạn!

----------

